# Anyone is watching the Oscars, today?



## tecboy (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm watching the countdown to Oscars, right now.


----------



## Lucryster (Feb 22, 2015)

Uh yeah, no. Ive wasted enough brain cells in this life time already.


----------



## snerd (Feb 22, 2015)

Uh, no.


----------



## tecboy (Feb 22, 2015)

C'mon guys!  Do you have a favorite celebrity?


----------



## snerd (Feb 22, 2015)

Uh, no.


----------



## Lucryster (Feb 22, 2015)

tecboy said:


> C'mon guys!  Do you have a favorite celebrity?



Greg Dulli


----------



## limr (Feb 22, 2015)

No.  There are very few things I care about less than watching the masturbatory ego-fests that are celebrity award shows.


----------



## snerd (Feb 22, 2015)

No TV either, at the moment. Oh the humanity!! Could you go without a TV for very long?


----------



## snerd (Feb 22, 2015)

Let's all get together and tell each other how great we are, give each other trophies, then the masses will love us and watch us more! 




..................


----------



## tecboy (Feb 22, 2015)

Bradely Cooper is going to be in the Oscars!


----------



## Designer (Feb 22, 2015)

You go ahead and watch.  If anything important happens you can tell us tomorrow.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 22, 2015)

Oscar?  Madison or The Grouch?  Both of those characters are pretty cool in my book.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not watching it but I just hope American Sniper doesn't win best picture. Those fake baby scenes should have disqualified that film from everything.


----------



## runnah (Feb 22, 2015)

Watching sponge bob with my 3 year old. Way more exciting.


----------



## snerd (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah, thinking about practicing some Assassin's Creed: Blackflag or Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare. Maybe learn how to move, or something. Anything!


----------



## tecboy (Feb 22, 2015)

45 minutes to the 87th Academy Awards.  Are you excited!


----------



## snerd (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## 480sparky (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## snowbear (Feb 22, 2015)

tecboy said:


> 45 minutes to the 87th Academy Awards.  Are you excited!


Yeah - I'm so excited I could just $**t.


----------



## snerd (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry, Tecboy, nothing personal.  lol!!


----------



## Lucryster (Feb 22, 2015)

tecboy said:


> 45 minutes to the 87th Academy Awards.  Are you excited!




Dude, they are people playing pretend in front of a camera. Not exactly rocket scientists.


----------



## limr (Feb 22, 2015)

Lucryster said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > 45 minutes to the 87th Academy Awards.  Are you excited!
> ...



And yet, making a sh!t ton more money than rocket scientists. And somehow this makes them more important. Cannot.Roll.Eyes.Hard.Enough.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 22, 2015)

I understand there are some that work very hard at what they do.  I also have to admire those that have been able to stay out of the tabloids and gossip columns (Michael J. Fox comes to mind) but I don't watch awards shows.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 22, 2015)

I am a very jaded person. I grew up in LA. I have worked the Academy Awards. I essentially ignored the countdown ... meh. I just finished watching the opening act ... I am engaged ... I love movies ... I love Hollywood.


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 22, 2015)

Waiting for the Walking Dead to start.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 22, 2015)

The American Sniper ... The Grand Budapest Hotel ... Birdman ... The Imitation Game ... Whiplash ... Selma ... a celebration of excellence in story telling.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm happy that there weren't many Oscar-bait films out this year.

It also kind of annoys me that Sci-Fi never gets nominated. Interstellar deserves a nod.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 22, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> I'm happy that there weren't many Oscar-bait films out this year.
> 
> It also kind of annoys me that Sci-Fi never gets nominated. Interstellar deserves a nod.


Interstellar ... and Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## JohnNow (Feb 23, 2015)

Is anyone watching the Oscars, today?

Don't count on me!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

bogeyguy said:


> Waiting for the Walking Dead to start.


trying to decide which is more boring.



> The American Sniper ... The Grand Budapest Hotel ... Birdman ... The Imitation Game ... Whiplash ... Selma ... a celebration of excellence in story telling.



I'm happy you didn't mention Boyhood.  It was awful and didn't deserve any nominations, let alone wins. especially not for Patricia Arquette's "acting".


----------



## mmaria (Feb 23, 2015)

what's "the Oscars"?


----------



## limr (Feb 23, 2015)

Meh, you're better off not knowing, Marija.





(Except you already do, don't you  )


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

mmaria said:


> what's "the Oscars"?



A giant charade that tries to fool us into thinking professional pretenders some how contribute something important to the world beyond just mere entertainment.

...or just a giant circle jerk for ego maniacs.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 23, 2015)

limr said:


> (Except you already do, don't you  )


I admit I was watching it when I was younger ..


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

runnah said:


> A giant charade that tries to fool us into thinking professional pretenders some how contribute something important to the world beyond just mere entertainment.
> 
> ...or just a giant circle jerk for ego maniacs.



Patricia Arquette doesn't think her $25million net worth for being a horrible actress is enough.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 23, 2015)

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > what's "the Oscars"?
> ...



That should be in Wikipedia, at least!


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > A giant charade that tries to fool us into thinking professional pretenders some how contribute something important to the world beyond just mere entertainment.
> ...



I can't recall seeing her in a film in the last 15 years.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

She was too busy filming the world's most boring movie in that timeframe.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> She was too busy filming the world's most boring movie in that timeframe.


c'mon! stop it... you're just jealous...


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> She was too busy filming the world's most boring movie in that timeframe.



Oh that one about the kid who actually aged?

That's one of those ideas that sounds good in theory but the actual execution leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 23, 2015)

It's a manufactured occasion for a manufactured industry.  Fits. 

Does it advance the human condition?  Not really.  But we humans are suckers for spectacle, whether it's a train wreck or some glitzy display.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

mmaria said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > She was too busy filming the world's most boring movie in that timeframe.
> ...



You'd think in 12 years, one of them would have learned how to act by the end...


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Bad acting is seemingly a genetic disorder that is rife in the Arquette family.


----------



## Designer (Feb 23, 2015)

runnah said:


> Bad acting is seemingly a genetic disorder that is rife in the Arquette family.


If the name opens doors and looks good on a paycheck, play it for all it's worth.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 23, 2015)

The Kardashians:  famous for being famous.  Shows that even a circular argument can be profitable.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 23, 2015)

I watch it sometimes but not usually for the whole 3.5 hours. I like Hollywood and their ability to give me a 'getaway' when I need one. 

I am looking forward to Ron Howard's 'The Heart of the Sea' due out next month. I read the book a few years ago.

I am not into political statements during awards just like if I go to a concert to hear a singer, I do not want to hear his/ her political view.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 23, 2015)

I enjoy a good movie now and then--but I have always been completely apathetic about award shows. 
I was busy last night, watching the back of my eyelids after a week of having to work almost non-stop. But I wouldn't have watched anyway--not the Oscars, or the Emmys or the Tonys or any of the rest of it. I just could not possibly care one little bit less.

Besides--I didn't actually go see a single movie in a movie theater last year, and anymore, I don't know 90% of the actors or actresses names. I might be able to look at one and tell you they look "familiar" but that's about it.  


I'd like to see an award show for best books of the year--best plot, Author of the Year, best of each genre…well, no, never mind, I wouldn't watch that drivel either.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> I am not into political statements during awards just like if I go to a concert to hear a singer, I do not want to hear his/ her political view.


why do you hate women so much?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > I am not into political statements during awards just like if I go to a concert to hear a singer, I do not want to hear his/ her political view.
> ...




We all know that women are the ones with something interesting to say. Just don't want it at awards.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 23, 2015)

tecboy said:


> I'm watching the countdown to Oscars, right now.


I didn't watch the show, but did see "Birdman" a few days ago. I thought it was the worst movie I had ever seen. And I've seen Ishtar.
Anyone else who finds it all too believable and undeserved of winning "Best Picture"? Also, I found the "Best Foreign Film," "Ida," 
almost impossible to get through, partly because of the subject matter and partly because of the water-torture editing.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

2014 was quite possibly the worst year for movies.

The only thing from 2014 I enjoyed was Guardians.


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> 2014 was quite possibly the worst year for movies.
> 
> The only thing from 2014 I enjoyed was Guardians.



Coincidentally that was the only movie I saw in the theater. The rest aren't worth the money and hassle of getting a sitter.

But I am excited for Mad Max and Avengers 2.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

mad max looks so ridiculously stupid, same with avengers or any other superhero movie that doesn't star Christian Bale...

I'd rather watch this:


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> mad max looks so ridiculously stupid...



And the talking raccoon was...Shakespeare?


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

that fact that i got my wife to watch and enjoy a movie with a genetically modified raccoon says a lot...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> that fact that i got my wife to watch and enjoy a movie with a genetically modified raccoon says a lot...



Clarify this for me.

Was the genetically modified raccoon a character in the movie, or was it sitting on the sofa with you and your wife?


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

replace with with: staring/containing/featuring


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> mad max looks so ridiculously stupid, same with avengers or any other superhero movie that doesn't star Christian Bale...
> 
> I'd rather watch this:



Tom Hardy > Christian Bale


----------



## Designer (Feb 23, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> I am not into political statements during awards just like if I go to a concert to hear a singer, I do not want to hear his/ her political view.


Perhaps you're not aware that most movies are a political statement from beginning to end.


----------



## Designer (Feb 23, 2015)

sm4him said:


> Besides--I didn't actually go see a single movie in a movie theater last year, and anymore, I don't know 90% of the actors or actresses names.


It has been several decades since I've paid to go to a movie.  I simply cannot stand the B.S.

Full of political messages.

Full of logical errors.

Full of themselves.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 23, 2015)

Designer said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > I am not into political statements during awards just like if I go to a concert to hear a singer, I do not want to hear his/ her political view.
> ...



I just watched Dr. Zhivago this weekend and laughed at the communists [as well as british russians and obiwan].


----------



## snerd (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh, wait.................


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 23, 2015)

I love movies. I enjoyed the Academy Awards. Very entertaining.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 25, 2015)

I tried watching birdman last night.

That fact that it won best picture just confirms that the oscars has no intentions of honoring cinematic achievements in the film industry.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 25, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I tried watching birdman last night.
> 
> That fact that it won best picture just confirms that the oscars has no intentions of honoring cinematic achievements in the film industry.


I'll just take your word for it and won't watch it...

oh... this was easy...

next "good" movie experience?


----------



## Braineack (Feb 25, 2015)

I very much liked the Theory of Everything.

Eddie Redmayne's win for best actor was very much deserved.

I haven't gotten around to see the Imidation Game yet and have no real interest to see the other winners like Still Alive or Whiplash or any Wes Anderson flick.


while im ranting: this last "season" of parks and rec was awful and I'm glad it's finally over.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 25, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I very much liked the Theory of Everything....
> ... Imidation Game


googled... memorized... will watch

but I already know in advance, I'm going to like the Theory of Everything 

thanks! This was all I needed to know about the Oscars


----------



## runnah (Feb 25, 2015)

I swear some of the best stuff is being done on HBO, Showtime, AMC and FX.

Netflix has some good originals as well.


----------

